# Another Machine Knitting Cast-On Technique



## Entity

This morning I got up and thought of this new way of cast-on. You know how it is sometimes, if you thought about it, someone else may have done it too. So although, I thought about it myself, I'm not sure whether I can claim it of my own. Nevertheless, here it is.

I call this cast-on technique as the "Zig-Zag Crochet Cast-on". It gives a full decorative edge and it minimizes curling as well. The purl side is flat.

Technique: Do 1 row of crochet cast-on technique. Yes, it's the same as the Latch Tool cast-on. Link to Diana Sullivan's tutorial is shown below the 1st photo. Repeat 2 more times going in the opposite direction. It's like 3 rows of crochet in a zig-zag way. You will end on the same side of the carriage. Thread the yarn into the carriage and carry on with your machine knitting. This is what it looks like:










Latch Tool Cast-on Tutorial: 




Below is the finish look. 









By the way, if you're curious about the stitch pattern way at the top of the last photo, it is the "sl1-k2tog-psso" done in machine knitting.

Happy Knitting!


----------



## KateWood

This cast on looks pretty in multiple colors as well


----------



## Helgajr1

that looks great ,i have to try this ..thanks for sharing


----------



## Caggsie

I did this last weekend in the middle of the knitting. Took off the knitting with a garter bar. Did two rows of cast on in contrast colour, re-hung the main knitting. It makes a nice textured element to the knitting and would look good with a few rows evenly spaced on a cuff or around the main body of the garment.


----------



## Laurelbee

I have not used this cast on for straight knitting, but it is beautiful used for a scalloped edge, and either transferring for lace border, or using a punch card. but will try this one especially with contrasting colors, and within the knitting itself xxx


----------



## FearNoKnit

It's very similar to the Alternate Crocheted Cast-On shown in "Hand Manipulated Stitches For Machine Knitters" by Susan Guagliumi on page 40.


----------



## dolores angleton

Really neat idea,have to try it.Especially in colors. Did you hand maipulate the ssk,psso ???


----------



## susieknitter

Well I have never seen it in any of my books or on videos so thanks for this Entity. I certainly will use it. It could be good for doing around the edge of a baby blanket.


----------



## Chainstitcher

Thank you for not keeping it to yourself! I can see possible uses for this in my future"


----------



## apette

I have used this cast on many times. I really love the look of it but sometimes the carriage has a hard time passing over the many rows.


----------



## dwidget

thanks so much for the tip. it looks so nice i must try it.


----------



## susieknitter

I have just tried it and it's great.


----------



## MKjane

Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this. Can something comparable be done at the top edge to get a matching look?


----------



## brinawitch

MKjane said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this. Can something comparable be done at the top edge to get a matching look?


i was thinking the same thing. how bout the side ... this is a neat cast on.


----------



## Ingried

THANK YOU VERY MUCH.
The edge looks beautiful.

I shall try is shortly.

I shall try casting on with multiple strands and see how that looks and acts.

Thank you again.


----------



## itzzbarb

Well isn't that a great technique, thank you for sharing! Very nice finish. Would you be willing to give us a tuorial on "sl1-k2tog-psso" on the knitting machine?


----------



## MKjane

Caggsie said:


> I did this last weekend in the middle of the knitting. Took off the knitting with a garter bar. Did two rows of cast on in contrast colour, re-hung the main knitting. It makes a nice textured element to the knitting and would look good with a few rows evenly spaced on a cuff or around the main body of the garment.


How clever! Thanks for sharing this idea!

Is this the answer (somehow) for how to do a matching top edge?


----------



## peanutpatty

WhenI saw this I thought "What a neat idea for the bottom edge of a hat!" Gotta try it. Thanks!


----------



## itzzbarb

peanutpatty said:


> WhenI saw this I thought "What a neat idea for the bottom edge of a hat!" Gotta try it. Thanks!


Great suggestion!!


----------



## 30Knitter

Entity said:


> This morning I got up and thought of this new way of cast-on. You know how it is sometimes, if you thought about it, someone else may have done it too. So although, I thought about it myself, I'm not sure whether I can claim it of my own. Nevertheless, here it is.
> 
> I call this cast-on technique as the "Zig-Zag Crochet Cast-on". It gives a full decorative edge and it minimizes curling as well. The purl side is flat.
> 
> Technique: Do 1 row of crochet cast-on technique. Yes, it's the same as the Latch Tool cast-on. Link to Diana Sullivan's tutorial is shown below the 1st photo. Repeat 2 more times going in the opposite direction. It's like 3 rows of crochet in a zig-zag way. You will end on the same side of the carriage. Thread the yarn into the carriage and carry on with your machine knitting. This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latch Tool Cast-on Tutorial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the finish look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, if you're curious about the stitch pattern way at the top of the last photo, it is the "sl1-k2tog-psso" done in machine knitting.
> 
> Happy Knitting!


Looks same as old cast-on technique. 1. Latch tool crochet cast on, knit a row, 2. latch tool crochet cast on - between material and machine, knit a row, 3. latch tool crochet cast on - between material and machine, do 2 and 3 for the number of rows wanted, then continue knitting in the pattern of your choice.


----------



## Entity

dolores angleton said:


> Really neat idea,have to try it.Especially in colors. Did you hand maipulate the ssk,psso ???


Yes, I hand manipulated. It's quicker to do it this way.



MKjane said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this. Can something comparable be done at the top edge to get a matching look?


I tried it yesterday. It's a little tricky but it can be done. Pull needles all the way out to D/E position. Let the stitches hang at the hook portion of the needles to prevent the stitches from falling off. Then, do 2 rows of the same crochet cast-on behind the fabric so the stitches face to the front. It isn't easy but it can be done. Or, you can transfer all the stitches except for the last 2 on same side of the string of yarn to a stitch holder. It should make this task a bit easier. After crochet 2 rows, hang the stitches back and bind-off using the Chain Edge Bind-off (tutorial link below). This should give you 3 rows of crochet chain-stitch that matches with the zig-zag cast-on technique. LOL, I can't think of a better name but certainly, you're welcome to call it however you like.


----------



## Entity

Barbara2010 said:


> It's very similar to the Alternate Crocheted Cast-On shown in "Hand Manipulated Stitches For Machine Knitters" by Susan Guagliumi on page 40.


Yes, it is but multiply it by 3 and you'll get the cast-on technique that I'm trying to share.

A few of you misunderstood. I'm not trying to show the crochet chain stitch cast-on. I guess, I should have put it as a "new twist to the old cast-on technique" which also gives a decorative edge.


----------



## Entity

itzzbarb said:


> Well isn't that a great technique, thank you for sharing! Very nice finish. Would you be willing to give us a tuorial on "sl1-k2tog-psso" on the knitting machine?


Sure but another time and on another thread.


----------



## MKjane

Entity said:


> dolores angleton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really neat idea,have to try it.Especially in colors. Did you hand maipulate the ssk,psso ???
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I hand manipulated. It's quicker to do it this way.
> 
> 
> 
> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this. Can something comparable be done at the top edge to get a matching look?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried it yesterday. It's a little tricky but it can be done. Pull needles all the way out to D/E position. Let the stitches hang at the hook portion of the needles to prevent the stitches from falling off. Then, do 2 rows of the same crochet cast-on behind the fabric so the stitches face to the front. It isn't easy but it can be done. Or, you can transfer all the stitches except for the last 2 on same side of the string of yarn to a stitch holder. It should make this task a bit easier. After crochet 2 rows, hang the stitches back and bind-off using the Chain Edge Bind-off (tutorial link below). This should give you 3 rows of crochet chain-stitch that matches with the zig-zag cast-on technique. LOL, I can't think of a better name but certainly, you're welcome to call it however you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## pgf

I am a novice MK. I don't understand this part. Do you by any chance have any photos or diagrams of this? 
Thank you- i really like the look you created.

" Or, you can transfer all the stitches except for the last 2 on same side of the string of yarn to a stitch holder. It should make this task a bit easier. After crochet 2 rows, hang the stitches back "

and bind-off using the Chain Edge Bind-off (tutorial link below). This should give you 3 rows of crochet chain-stitch that matches with the zig-zag cast-on technique. LOL, I can't think of a better name but certainly, you're welcome to call it however you like.


----------



## shaya

Thanks for sharing looks great, havnt tried yet but will.


----------



## Entity

pgf said:


> I am a novice MK. I don't understand this part. Do you by any chance have any photos or diagrams of this?
> Thank you- i really like the look you created.
> 
> 
> 
> Entity said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Or, you can transfer all the stitches except for the last 2 on same side of the string of yarn to a stitch holder. It should make this task a bit easier. After crochet 2 rows, hang the stitches back "
> 
> and bind-off using the Chain Edge Bind-off (tutorial link below). This should give you 3 rows of crochet chain-stitch that matches with the zig-zag cast-on technique. LOL, I can't think of a better name but certainly, you're welcome to call it however you like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will but not now. I am trying to catch my breath after done some house chores.
Click to expand...


----------



## MKjane

[/quote]
Looks same as old cast-on technique. 1. Latch tool crochet cast on, knit a row, 2. latch tool crochet cast on - between material and machine, knit a row, 3. latch tool crochet cast on - between material and machine, do 2 and 3 for the number of rows wanted, then continue knitting in the pattern of your choice.[/quote]

I just tried this idea, and it creates a really nice edge too! It's flat rather round the way Entity's idea is, which might be better for some projects. Wow -- what great ideas in this discussion! Thank you.


----------



## Beetytwird

I think I did this once with a sweater I did that had a diagonal decoration up the front. had forgotten about it! Good job for sharing and reminding me. have fun.


----------



## Ellie in Houston

Thanks dearie!! I will try it - I have used it in the past but only one way across. Itzzbarb sent me a PM regarding the cast-on. I like it!!
Ellie


----------



## boots

brinawitch said:


> MKjane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Thank you for sharing this. Can something comparable be done at the top edge to get a matching look?
> 
> 
> 
> i was thinking the same thing. how bout the side ... this is a neat cast on.
Click to expand...

I read this technique just last night in Susan Guagliumi's book Hand-Manipulaed Stitches For MKnitters, pg 40. She writes that this tech can be used for both cast on and cast off edges.
Thanks, Entity for posting this. BTW, your shawl/stole is the reason I was reading her book.


----------



## susieknitter

I did the cast on the same as Entity as shown us and then after a few rows took the knitting off on a garter bar. I turned the knitting round and put the stitches back on the needles (right side facing) and because there was already a row of stitches on the needles I did 2 crochet rows, 1 plain row to knit them together, and then did a latch cast off. It looks good.
I also did the same cast on and turn again, but then did rows of different colors in the same way. This would look good on the top of a babies bootee or a pocket top.
Thanks Entity. :thumbup:


----------



## Entity

susieknitter said:


> I did the cast on the same as Entity as shown us and then after a few rows took the knitting off on a garter bar. I turned the knitting round and put the stitches back on the needles (right side facing) and because there was already a row of stitches on the needles I did 2 crochet rows, 1 plain row to knit them together, and then did a latch cast off. It looks good.
> I also did the same cast on and turn again, but then did rows of different colors in the same way. This would look good on the top of a babies bootee or a pocket top.
> Thanks Entity. :thumbup:


Sue, that is great! Using the garter bar to turn around the knitted piece to do the same cast-off is so much easier than what I did. Thanks for your further input.

This is exactly the reason why I share. 2 or more minds are better than one. Kate's idea of using different color yarn; then, Caggsie way of doing this technique on a garment body for an alternate look and now, Sue's idea of using the garter bar. If I didn't share, I wouldn't have all these other minds put together. This is a wonderful world of sharing, isn't it. :thumbup: Thanks all of you for sharing.

So there *PGF,* Sue's way of casting-off is easier. Before casting-off, use a garter bar to turn the fabric around. The front is now facing you. Do the same crochet cast-on technique for 2 rows (zig-zagging). Then, do the crochet bind-off, this would be the 3rd row of crochet row.


----------



## AussieKnitWit

Fantastic finish. So professional. Cant wait to try it. Also the pattern above.


----------



## Entity

Sue, I read your instruction again and realized that you knitted 1 row in plain after you did the 2 rows crochet. Then, you binded-off.

I tried it and it didn't looked quite the same as the cast-on. It was if there was a line of separation.

So, I skipped the knit 1 row in plain and instead of latch tool cast-off, I used the Transfer bind-off. This was the same bind-off that Diana was showing on the tutorial link below with the exception of the first needle.





I am going to start another thread with more detail and photos.

Here's the link to step-by-step instruction of the bind-off with photos: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-119020-1.html

Enjoy!


----------



## kyriakoulla

Thank you for the tip it looks great.


----------



## susieknitter

Entity said:


> Sue, I read your instruction again and realized that you knitted 1 row in plain after you did the 2 rows crochet. Then, you binded-off.
> 
> I tried it and it didn't looked quite the same as the cast-on. It was if there was a line of separation.
> 
> So, I skipped the knit 1 row in plain and instead of latch tool cast-off, I used the Transfer bind-off. This was the same bind-off that Diana was showing on the tutorial link below with the exception of the first needle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to start another thread with more detail and photos.
> 
> Here's the link to step-by-step instruction of the bind-off with photos: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-119020-1.html
> 
> Enjoy!


I can see what you are saying about the line of separation.
I have never watched Diana's transfer tool cast off before and was quite surprised when I just did. I taught myself to cast off when I first had a machine. There wasn't any videos back then, I had no books, and knew no one that could teach me. 
When I transfer the cast off stitch to the next needle I take the yarn under the needle before putting it into the latch to knit the 2 stitches off. 
I also take the yarn out of the sinker plate, pull enough yarn to do the cast off row down from the tension wire and then hook the top section of the yarn into the hook on the mast. This stops the tension wire from pulling the yarn back up and I have control over how tight I want the cast off row to be.
I have just done 2 swatches (same yarn, same stitch tension) cast/bind one off my way and one off Diana's. The only difference I have noticed is that my way there isn't so much curl back. Try my way and see if you agree.
A UK company that teach tell you to cast off taking the stitches behind the sinker posts. This is great for large pieces because the knitting hangs on the sinker posts and there isn't any pull down on a needle and because you are using the sinker posts the cast off is equal all along the row. The only thing I don't like about this way is you have larger holes between the stitches.


----------



## KateWood

Brilliant as many of my friends would say. I will definately going to use this technique.


----------



## Entity

Sue, I do the same. When I bind-off, I always take the yarn off from the carriage/sinker plate. Then, I hook the antenna of the tension rod into the little hook. This way, there's no pulling on the yarn. Here's a photo of what I meant:










I also hook up the antenna for unraveling and cast-on.

I will try your way of placing the yarn under the needle when casting-off. I can see why it would minimize curling. Thanks for your input & sharing.


----------



## susieknitter

I do it slightly different. I leave the antenna as it is and clip the yarn coming down from it into the yarn clip on the upright. Being small, and not wanting to stand, I find it is more within reach.


----------



## arshelle

The creative process amazes me. I don't know if this is a new invention, but the fact that you just woke up with this is so neat. Thank you for sharing. By the time others weigh in on this we will have perfected this cast on, realize a way to mimic it as a bind off and discover a finish for the sides. Way to go guys. I love this forum.


----------



## arshelle

The creative process amazes me. I don't know if this is a new invention, but the fact that you just woke up with this is so neat. Thank you for sharing. By the time others weigh in on this we will have perfected this cast on, realize a way to mimic it as a bind off and discover a finish for the sides. Way to go guys. I love this forum.


----------



## Maryknits513

apette said:


> I have used this cast on many times. I really love the look of it but sometimes the carriage has a hard time passing over the many rows.


If it's too hard for the carriage, you could knit 1 rows manually.


----------



## susieknitter

arshelle said:


> The creative process amazes me. I don't know if this is a new invention, but the fact that you just woke up with this is so neat. Thank you for sharing. By the time others weigh in on this we will have perfected this cast on, realize a way to mimic it as a bind off and discover a finish for the sides. Way to go guys. I love this forum.


Arshelle this was done in 2012 (it's an old topic/post) 
Entity kindly put on details and pics of the way we figured out the cast off.....
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-119020-1.html


----------



## Penny K

New to machine knitting : can this be done on the Bond?


----------



## DonnaW1955

Very pretty and it looks like the edge wouldn't curl? What is the size of the needles in the machine that was used, it looks like a 9mm? Maybe a Big Phil?


----------



## KateWood

Hi Donna, the Original Poster showed the technique on a standard gauge 4.5 mm machine however, it can be done on any gauge km. The bottom of pg 3 on this topic shows a link to a similar looking b/o.


----------



## Maryknits513

apette said:


> .....sometimes the carriage has a hard time passing over the many rows.


You can manually knit the first row if the carriage can't knit the stitches off.


----------

